# Best Film Experience of 2012 - Tracking Thread



## Detective (Apr 7, 2012)

Greetings fellow theatre members!

I thought we could start a new longstanding thread, similar to the Rate The Last Movie You Saw thread, however this would be more along the lines of nominating what you feel is the current best film released to date or predicting what film will stand above the rest by the time December 31st, 2012 rolls around(granted that we are still alive by 12/21/12 if that one horrible movie from 2 years ago is anything to go by, that's neither here or nor there ).

It doesn't have to be the film with the best script, action, cast or CGI, but essentially something that can be well received by all audiences. To bring up an argument in the Rate The Last film thread, there was a certain member who believed that Avatar was a complete success of a film in all the criteria categories(dialogue, CGI, cast, pace, soundtrack etc.) but we all know better.

So far we are a little over 3 full months into the year, and the current candidate that I would like to bring up is *The Raid: Redemption.* 

There will obviously be better scripted films by the end of the year, but I highly doubt any other film will have the same visceral effect and choreography that this international masterpiece has. Especially considering the one million dollar budget.

The juggernauts of the summer blockbuster season will be starting up soon, so time will dictate how this year's film selections will turn out.


----------



## dream (Apr 7, 2012)

So far *The Raid: Redemption* is my favorite movie experience of the year, there wasn't a single dull moment after the first ten or so minutes.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 7, 2012)

so far everything sucks hard


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:
			
		

> So far The Raid: Redemption is my favorite movie experience of the year, there wasn't a single dull moment after the first ten or so minutes.



You know that's right.

 I guess we are part of a select few on this forum who had the opportunity to see it since it began as a limited release.



Hatifnatten said:


> so far everything sucks hard



Mostly because *The Raid: Redemption* kicked all their collective asses, literally and metaphorically.

Beast film was Beast film.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 7, 2012)

Red Tails was great.

Hunger Games was a good experience because I had a date and we got busy afterwards


----------



## Jena (Apr 7, 2012)

The only new movies I've seen this year are _The Woman in Black_ and _The Hunger Games_.

So, uh, _Hunger Games_.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2012)

Does it have to be a new movie or can I use a movie that I saw at a revival theater?


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm calling it now..


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Hunger Games was a good experience because I had a date and we got busy afterwards



Aside from it's commercial box office revenue success, Hunger Games truly was a gentleman's ticket to a lot of soft, surprised smiles from the female viewing audience in attendance. Case in point was when a group of my comrades and myself went to see it(mostly because we're all film connoisseurs who have a tradition of enjoying the viewing experience process, and take turns covering the costs as a longstanding rotating ritual) and were in the minority of the audience gender. 

It was like taking Home Economics back in middle school because my mind was deductive enough to catch onto the fact that 99% of the class was girls. Or on rainy days when the gym classes had co-ed activities and only myself and three other guys selected to play volleyball(:ho) with the girls while the rest of the boys went to play basketball, soccer or floor hockey etc. I still remember my gym teacher admiring my young yet advanced logical reasoning skills and stating that I was ahead of the maturing curve. 



			
				Jena said:
			
		

> The only new movies I've seen this year are The Woman in Black and The Hunger Games.



So how was Radcliffe's other post Potter performance this time around? December Boys was just an indie blip and he seems more like he is suited for theatre performances. Grint is kicking ass in his indie film selection compared to him.



			
				Parallax said:
			
		

> Does it have to be a new movie or can I use a movie that I saw at a revival theater?



Technically, a new film because we are grading the curve of this year's selections and tracking the potential candidate for film experience of the year. But feel free to comment on a classic contender that could make a lot of the upcoming entries(Battleship) look like Michael Bay basically playing phantom director like Spielberg in Episode III, and failing horribly.


----------



## Jena (Apr 7, 2012)

Detective said:


> A
> So how was Radcliffe's other post Potter performance this time around? December Boys was just an indie blip and he seems more like he is suited for theatre performances. Grint is kicking ass in his indie film selection compared to him.



I think he did a good job. I stopped thinking of him as Harry about halfway through the movie, so that's a good sign.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2012)

Having a hard time remembering what I've seen this year so far, the only ones I had a truly good time at so far has been 21 Jump Street and American Reunion.


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Having a hard time remembering what I've seen this year so far, the only ones I had a truly good time at so far has been 21 Jump Street and American Reunion.



I apologize but I completely ignored your post in favour of being mesmerized by Paula Garces in your sig. I truly enjoyed her and the ass shot provided by her body double, , so your post was not in vain. I will come back and read the actual contents of your contribution when your set is less distracting.

In other news, has anyone had any positive reactions to some of the comedy entries for this year so far? Like 21 Jump Street or American Reunion? Anyone?


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 8, 2012)

So far I've seen Chronicle and The Hunger Games. Both films were good. I'd say The Hunger Games provided the more entertaining experience.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 8, 2012)

Um...gotta say The Hunger Games too. Just came back from watching it and I was very satisfied with the adaptation, I enjoyed it as much as the book.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2012)

So far this year I've seen:

Beauty and the Beast 3D
Red Tails
The Grey
Chronicle
Safe House
The Secret World of Arriety
John Carter
and The Hunger Games

Hmm... I'm inclined to go with _Beauty and the Beast_ because of how much fun it was seeing the masterpiece up on the big screen, plus the 3D was actually used extremely well to enhance the experience... but if I were to pick something that came out for the first time in 2012, it'd probably be _The Hunger Games._


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 8, 2012)

So far this year out of everything i've seen only Chronicle and John carter stand out for me...Chronicle because of the style.

John Carter because it took the source material, ran with it and made it better


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2012)

Well.  For me it was Hunger Games so far.  I hate to admit that.  But it's the truth.

I really need to see The Raid.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 8, 2012)

Chronicle was deffinately a surprisingly good film and I enjoyed Woman in Black even though the ending was weak.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Well.  For me it was Hunger Games so far.  I hate to admit that.  But it's the truth.
> 
> I really need to see The Raid.


No shame if you thought the movie was good.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 8, 2012)

Probably The Artist for me, though Hunger Games was good too.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Its too soon man, make a thread about 2011's best film...
There are django, avengers, hobbit, batman, the master, 2 lincolns, prometheus and much more coming out this year...


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 8, 2012)

Detective said:


> I apologize but I completely ignored your post in favour of being mesmerized by Paula Garces in your sig. I truly enjoyed her and the ass shot provided by her body double, , so your post was not in vain. I will come back and read the actual contents of your contribution when your set is less distracting.
> 
> In other news, has anyone had any positive reactions to some of the comedy entries for this year so far? Like 21 Jump Street or *American Reunion*? Anyone?



Saw it yesterday and really enjoyed it. If you liked the original American Pie, you'll probably like this one. Especially since this one actually took time to develop it's characters, if only slightly.


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Its too soon man, make a thread about 2011's best film...
> There are django, avengers, hobbit, batman, the master, 2 lincolns, prometheus and much more coming out this year...



It's a tracking thread. It's much more streamlined for current film experiences than say the Rate The Last Movie thread because that one encompasses any film that has been viewed, while this was will only gain more steam as the year progress. We can essentially build WOM(Word of Mouth) or the internet equivalent Word of Text in this thread to encourage others to see films being released this year that they may not have originally wanted to see.



			
				Rukia said:
			
		

> I really need to see The Raid.



Good news for you my friend, most of the mass release dates are beginning to be announced in various cities. The majority of which begin 04/13/12.


----------



## Grape (Apr 8, 2012)

But there's no real tracking going on. It's a Rate the Last Movie thread but for 2012 movies basically. 

Thread would probably be more effective if it were started in the early fall, so people could post about movies they have already seen and also so the thread itself didn't die before all the Oscar movies are released.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

As of now? I would have to go with _The Hunger Games_.

I go into the film, pick out a good spot next to this attractive teenage girl to make it look like I wasn't alone, get a good lookskie here and there throughout the film at her perfectly tanned thighs...

To top it off, the move was actually pretty decent.


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2012)

Thread reactivated because the film watching season got a huge boost from the Avengers. Amazing fighting sequences and chemistry between the ensemble cast. The writing was crisp and witty enough to carry the film as well. The only downside was a few slower paced sections, but it was covered up well with the scenery chewing by the likes of Ruffalo, Evans, Jackson & Downey Jr.

Currently ranked as my 2nd best experience of this year, after The Raid.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Cabin in the woods wins for me...


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2012)

Best film experience so far this year has been The Raid.


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Best film experience so far this year has been The Raid.





You know a film is a beast of a totally different variety when you see it in action and see what the general populous would consider the bigger predator(i.e Avengers), and your opinion is not shaken at all.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 29, 2012)

The Avengers for me, followed by The Hunger Games.

But dem Avengers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Detective said:


> Thread reactivated because the film watching season got a huge boost from the Avengers. Amazing fighting sequences and chemistry between the ensemble cast. The writing was crisp and witty enough to carry the film as well. The only downside was a few slower paced sections, but it was covered up well with the scenery chewing by the likes of Ruffalo, Evans, Jackson & Downey Jr.
> 
> Currently ranked as my 2nd best experience of this year, after The Raid.



You saw it already, too? 

Oh well.

The Raid is better than the Hung(ry)er games.


----------



## Norc (Apr 30, 2012)

Hunger Games
Mirror Mirror

These are the only movies that I have watched this year.

Hunger Games was cool with all the the killing and action,I haven't read the book though.

As for "Mirror Mirror" I don't always watch this genre of movie especially on cinema,but since some of my friend insisted,I forced myself to watch it with them.Nothing special,just a mainstream fairy tail comedy.It also not that funny.

I'm looking forward to watch "Cabin in the woods".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

_The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo _is one of my favorites this year due exclusively to the intro.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2012)

Brilliant intro.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 30, 2012)

So far it's Avengers. Raid isn't coming to cinemas over here


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 30, 2012)

Avengers, so far.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Brilliant intro.



You got erections off it?


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Apr 30, 2012)

The Hunger Games and Cabin in The Woods are the only movies I've seen so far and I enjoyed both.  I could nominate either.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2012)

The Avengers
Cabin in the Woods 
Love in the Buff



Chronicle
Hunger Games


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Maybe Avengers once I finally fucking see it.


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe Avengers once I finally fucking see it.



I expect a full report that only the likes of yourself could come up with.


----------



## tari101190 (May 2, 2012)

Avengers Assemble
Cabin in the Woods
Chronicle


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2012)

We are essentially at the midway point of the year, and so far, only 3 films standout from the rest.

The Raid
Avengers
Cabin In The Woods

Will Prometheus claw it's way into the rankings? I think so. And DKR is a month away.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2012)

My top three are, in this order:

1. The Raid: Redemption
2. The Avengers
3. The Hunger Games


----------



## Gabe (Jun 2, 2012)

Avengers was the best one i have had. i have had more bad ones this years cause the lats  movies i have been 2 i sat to people that spoke through the movie loudly even after telling them to be quiet


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2012)

The Raid is still the best I have seen.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2012)

Might as well do my worst too, from most awful to least.

1. Red Tails
2. Dark Shadows
3. John Carter


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2012)

The Raid
Moonrise Kingdom
Avengers


----------



## Detective (Jul 1, 2012)

The Raid
Avengers
Salmon Fishing In The Yemen
Cabin In The Woods

Updated for 07/01/2012. Seeing The Amazing Spiderman next week.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2012)

The Raid
The Dark Knight Rises
Avengers
Salmon Fishing In The Yemen
Cabin In The Woods
The Amazing Spiderman

Updated For 07/20/2012.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Moonrise Kingdom


Don't you think the last half hour kind of sucked?  I liked the film.  But I think it really fell apart at the end.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 24, 2012)

You know, out of all the superlative praise I've been handing out like pieces of candy as of late--specifically when it comes to films like 'Dredd' and 'V/H/S'--I'm not sure if there's a single movie that has come out this year to make me feel as uncomfortably tense as I felt while watching 'Compliance.' I just finished my second rewatch of the film, to see if it would be less enticing this time around... but I gotta say, I can't recall the last time I watched a movie that made me feel so dolorous with each passing minute. 

I think what makes it so fascinating... er... disturbing, is the fact that it's based on a true story. Craig Zobel really did his homework on this.

Apart from the strong direction and solid camerawork, I think what allured me most about the film were the performances. You're talking about a movie made on a shoestring budget--which required a multitude of actors and actresses--who were all attempting to convey characters that took place within the parameter of a single isolated incident--yet every performance was so fluid; so dedicated; and most importantly, so believable. 

The pacing was excellent. The first twenty minutes build to an eventual tensely filled second act, which accumulates to a borderline unsettling and interposed third act, consisting of one of the most fucked up depictions of sexual degradation that I've seen in a film in quite some time. I suppose that since it's not manufactured out of  cheap shock value--since it's not taking a page out of the torure porn horror playbook--it ends up packing a more intimate punch on the viewer. 

I don't know if I'm ready to call it my personal favorite film of 2012. Not just yet. But it sure as hell ranks right up there. I'm not one to over glorify the strengths of a film--to put it on a pedestal like it's in a league of its own--but this is without a doubt one of 2012's "must watch" movies. It's just scary--and provocative--as to how a situation like this could ever occur, let alone multiple times! Man oh man, there are some really sick and degenerate people out there, I'll tell you that much.

But yeah, Zobel is on his way to becoming one of the more promising American directors that are out there. Love his style.

*EDIT:* Also, the soundtrack was pretty unique, too. Probably not the usual style of music that you'd use for a movie like this.


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2012)

The Raid
Dredd
The Dark Knight Rises
Avengers
V/H/S
Salmon Fishing In The Yemen
Cabin In The Woods
The Amazing Spiderman < - - -  Filler At This Point.

Updated For 09/24/2012.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2012)

The Master

that's really the only that stands out as something worthwhile that I've seen in theaters all year.  The Raid doesn't count since I saw it on DVD


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2012)

Parallax said:


> The Master
> 
> that's really the only that stands out as something worthwhile that I've seen in theaters all year.  The Raid doesn't count since I saw it on DVD



The Master is on my to watch list, and I really have been meaning to check it out, but it keeps alluding me. Fate I suppose. By the time I do, it will be on my computer screens.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Cosmopolis and Moonrise Kingdom


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2012)

that's the worst way to watch that movie


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2012)

> Don't you think the last half hour kind of sucked? I liked the film. But I think it really fell apart at the end.



It had its issues but I didn't watch that many films in the theater and well it was better than the others.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 26, 2012)

Chan-wook Park's 'Stoker' looks promising. It's not coming out until next year, but I'm posting the trailer in here anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2012)

Bwahaha.  Just posted the same trailer in the rating thread.  Brilliant minds think alike.  I'm not a big Kidman fan, but she has shown that she can play these sort of characters.  Malice comes to mind.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 27, 2012)

Right on, brother man.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 3, 2012)

Time to update my list:

1. Skyfall
2. Life of Pi
3. The Avengers
4. Cabin in the Woods 
5. Dredd
6. The Raid
7. The Dark Knight Rises
8. Prometheus
9. Chronicle
10. Looper

Yet to see: Argo, Cloud Atlas, The Hobbit, The Master, Lincoln, Seven Psychopaths, Django Unchained

All in all, a great year for movie fans.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2012)

not a new release but it was a theater experience so I'll count it

2001 A Space Odyssey

with a newly remastered 70mm print it was a completely immersive experience and the definitive way to experience the film.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2012)

1. Life of Pi
2. The Raid
3. Skyfall
4. The Cabin in the Woods
5. Lincoln
6. ParaNorman
7. The Avengers
8. The Hunger Games
9. Moonrise Kingdom
10. Wreck-It Ralph

Yet to see: The Master, Dredd, Looper, Carnage, Django, The Hobbit, Argo, Cloud Atlas, etc.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2012)

Almost forgot my special mention of Beauty and the Beast 3D.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 3, 2012)

Isn't Carnage 2011? It is funny in a clever way.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2012)

My bad. Quite a handful of 2011 films get limited 2012 releases where I live -- like Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy and Arrietty.


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 3, 2012)

My favorites of 2012 so far
1.The Dark Knight Rises
2.Life of Pi
3.The Raid
4.SkyFall
5.Moonrise Kingdom
6.Rust & Bone
7.Wreck-It-ralph
8.Chronicle
9.Cabin in Th Woods
10.Ruby Sparks

Yet to watch : Dredd, Frankenwenie, The Master, Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2012)

1: The Dark Knight Rises

Nothing else of note.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 3, 2012)

1. The Expendables 2
2. The Woman in lack
3. Men in Black 3
4. The Cabin in the Woods

That's the three good movies I've seen from 2012. Not sure if I've seen anyone else. Have highe hopes for Dredd, The Raid, The Man with the Iron Fists, Skyfall, Argo and some upcomming films.

Chronicle
The Dark Knight Rises
Prometheus
What to Expect When You're Expecting
The Hunger Games
Underworld: Awakening 

These are the ones that are either mediocre or utter fucking shit.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 3, 2012)

Skyfall and The Dark Knight Rises



Parallax said:


> not a new release but it was a theater experience so I'll count it
> 
> 2001 A Space Odyssey
> 
> with a newly remastered 70mm print it was a completely immersive experience and the definitive way to experience the film.



cheater


----------



## Stringer (Dec 23, 2012)

✓ War Witch
✓ Life of Pi
✓ Avengers
✓ Skyfall
✓ Men in Black 3
✓ Beasts Of The Southern Wild 
✓ Dredd

Django and Argo are the last two I have yet to see.


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Time to update my list:
> 
> 1. Skyfall
> 2. Life of Pi
> ...



Great list.

My list is the same as yours, except Avengers is at the bottom for me 

Argo is definitely a great movie.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 1, 2013)

Well, with 2012 ended, it's time to list my favorite films of last year.

*In no order:*

Avengers
The Cabin in the Woods
The Hunger Games
The Dark Knight Rises
Chronicle
Wreck-it Ralph
Brave

I still haven't seen Les Mis?rables or the Hobbit yet, and I imagine they'll both make it on the list when I do.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2013)

Gotta through _Rurouni Kenshin_ in there.


----------

